# General Pipe Cleaners Flexi-Rooter 100 /Picote/clog dog



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw this unit at the trade show and talked to the national sales rep ( the guy who is on a lot of the you tube videos for General Pipe Cleaners. he told me that General was also in negotiations with "Clod Dog" and Clog Dog decided to go with Ridgid. So the General Flexi Rooter is designed by General. What I like about The General flex shaft unit is that is has a built in motor and a foot switch. is is 100' long. (The motor is just a grinder motor). Got a sturdy cart with wheels a folding handle, you can operate it on its side or standing up. It has easy to replace parts and is field serviceable The price is really good $3000. 

I spoke to Picote They had three models on display The similar capacity unit was about 6 grand. Picote rep told me that other manufactures just rebadged there units and sold them like Spartan and others.

I have no experience with flex shaft units I have tried my hand at making my own flex shaft cables with mixed results. Has anybody used the General flex rooter and what do they think of it?

Or any other flex shaft systems?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

So I have the Spartan mini cleaner. It is 50’ long and with the appropriate chains I can clean 4” down to 1 1/4”.

I would ask yourself how much do you plan on using it? Daily? Weekly? Etc. if you are going to use it daily, spend the money on the general, Spartan, or Picote. If it is less frequent, get something like the Ridgid-204 or what ever size( the 204 is the size it’s rated for 2”-4”) The ridgid flex shaft is going for $900+

An alternative would be the CustomEyes 5/16” x 50’ kit. It is powered by your drill and has capacity from 1 1/4” to 4” depending on chains that you have installed. It is listed on their website for $500+

So the question is how deep down the rabbit hole do you want to go. Personally, I wish I would have got the custom eyes set up as I really don’t use mine daily.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

CustomEyes (CE516KIT50) 5/16" x 50' Cyclone Pipe Cleaning Unit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CustomEyes (CE516KIT50) 5/16" x 50' Cyclone Pipe Cleaning Unit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Looks like price went up $860 on E-bay. You are right a cheap way to try a real factor flex shaft out.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Or perhaps this one for a little more. CustomEyes (CE38KIT100) 100' Cyclone Includes (CE38KIT6) and (CE38ET50) | eBay


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> CustomEyes (CE516KIT50) 5/16" x 50' Cyclone Pipe Cleaning Unit | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CustomEyes (CE516KIT50) 5/16" x 50' Cyclone Pipe Cleaning Unit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Idk about eBay but the company website is way cheaper 








CustomEyes (CE516KIT50) 5/16" x 50' Cyclone Pipe Cleaning Unit


CustomEyes Cameras offers high quaility ridgid compatible pipe inspection camera systems and locating equipment at more affordable prices!




www.customeyescameras.com


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll check thanks


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks again better prices Ridgid Seesnake & GenEye Compatible Wifi Sewer Cameras and Monitors


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

drain cleaning device, Flexible Shaft 6mm x 15meter Korean product | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for drain cleaning device, Flexible Shaft 6mm x 15meter Korean product at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Another option for flex shaft


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a question about flex shaft, the units that have the electric drill motor spin around while you pull out the cable, how do they do that? Some kind of an electrical coupler that rotates, does anyone know where you can purchase one to make your own. I have a steel general wire and spring camera reel with wheels I would like to make a flex shaft carrier with a built in motor. I know I can use a battery motor to do the same think, thanks guys.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

I bought the Ridgid 204 about a year ago and the guys are just starting to understand what a great machine it is. Lots of resistance at first, but for finishing a drain once you cleared it or scraping out all that hard grease crust nothing does better job! The Ridgid 204 only goes about 40 or 50 feet and will not push through a lot of bends either, but on straight pipe it will go the full 60 feet. I often run the camera right behind it and tape the cables together for extra rigidity and that will help. Been very happy with it, get the chains with the blades on them!
This is really for 3 inch drain and smaller, obviously for longer main sewer lines you're going to need a bigger machine.
Tim Whistler


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

I have two flex shafts and to be perfectly honest I am mostly unimpressed with them. They work for some jobs and are definitely cleaner but a drum or sectional machine works way better.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with Tim, I just recently bought the Ridgid K9 204, I am looking forward to trying it out with a camera


----------

